# Discolored Lips



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone else's V have some darker areas on the outer edges of their lips? For quite some time Ellie has had a small area on both sides of her lips (the bottom edge of the lip, not inside) that is like a really dark greyish color. The skin does not feel any different. The only thing I can think of is maybe some long term tissue irritation from a treat fetching game we play on the concrete driveway. It is one of her favorite games and she often looks like she is grinding her mouth against the concrete to catch the treat as it rolls. She has never bled or anything like that. This is just my only guess as to cause.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter gets black along the bottom edge of his upper lips. I'm not sure if it's the same thing, but the vet said it was normal. I think it's something to do with glands there? I can't remember. We call it his dirty mustache  I've seen a lot of pictures of other V's with it too.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Dextersmom--
Thank you! Sounds like the same thing, so I will not worry any longer. Although, I think Ellie will be offended if I call it her dirty mustache!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad I could ease your mind  I was afraid Dexter was chewing on the black bars of his crate (but couldn't for the life of me find any evidence of that) so the vet made me feel better too!

And LOL yes, being a lady and all, you might want to call it her lipstick instead


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden has the same thing- almost a bluish-grayish at the edge of his lips. He's had it since he was a pup but it seems more pronounced lately. I was worried for a bit thinking he was a weird or had something wrong with him until someone posted about it on the V group on Facebook.

Dextersmom, I like the dirty mustache thought. That's too funny!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's lips get pretty discolored when he's enjoyed a great session of digging up tulip bulbs. LOL!! ;D


----------



## Charlottedella (Jul 13, 2020)

FLgatorgirl said:


> Does anyone else's V have some darker areas on the outer edges of their lips? For quite some time Ellie has had a small area on both sides of her lips (the bottom edge of the lip, not inside) that is like a really dark greyish color. The skin does not feel any different. The only thing I can think of is maybe some long term tissue irritation from a treat fetching game we play on the concrete driveway. It is one of her favorite games and she often looks like she is grinding her mouth against the concrete to catch the treat as it rolls. She has never bled or anything like that. This is just my only guess as to cause.


hello I was just wondering if you found out any more info about the discoloured lips? My baby Vizsla Ruby just turned 1 and has developed exactly this over the past few months and appears to be getting darker, my vet seems to think it’s an allergy to something ? Thanks very much In advance for your help


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know the cause, but it's not uncommon in Vizslas, and does not cause them any problems. It's not something I would be concerned about.


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

Just came across this thread as I was investigating some discoloration on our guy. It started on one of Twix's lips a few weeks ago. I actually thought that it was a bruise because he's a young guy (just turned a year) and plays with a bunch of other pups on his walk that pull at his scruff and his lips but today I noticed it on the other lip as well. Same thing as what you have all described, it doesn't bother him at all and is just on the outside. Our other V didn't have that, so was going to take him to the vet. Please take a look and let me know if this is what yours looks like...




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











(Pardon the talons, this guy doesn't let us get anywhere near his nails and all our local pet stores are closed due to lockdown. I trim one at a time as he sleeps!)


----------



## Charlottedella (Jul 13, 2020)

Stevie D said:


> Just came across this thread as I was investigating some discoloration on our guy. It started on one of Twix's lips a few weeks ago. I actually thought that it was a bruise because he's a young guy (just turned a year) and plays with a bunch of other pups on his walk that pull at his scruff and his lips but today I noticed it on the other lip as well. Same thing as what you have all described, it doesn't bother him at all and is just on the outside. Our other V didn't have that, so was going to take him to the vet. Please take a look and let me know if this is what yours looks like...
> 
> View attachment 103059
> 
> ...


Hi Stevie, this is exactly the same as what Ruby had and it continued to get darker on both sides as i left it, until i finally figured out what it was, its a variety of fungal infection. She also developed what looked like freckles on her tummy and an ear infection so look out for these signs as well. We were able to get a prescription from the Vet for an oral anti fungal treatment called ketoconazole which she took once a day for about a month (i dont think you would need to treat for as long as you are catching it in the early stages) its actually the same treatment humans take for anything fungal related. Thankfully it is all cleared up now and she is fine. Hope this helps!


----------



## Charlottedella (Jul 13, 2020)

Charlottedella said:


> Hi Stevie, this is exactly the same as what Ruby had and it continued to get darker on both sides as i left it, until i finally figured out what it was, its a variety of fungal infection. She also developed what looked like freckles on her tummy and an ear infection so look out for these signs as well. We were able to get a prescription from the Vet for an oral anti fungal treatment called ketoconazole which she took once a day for about a month (i dont think you would need to treat for as long as you are catching it in the early stages) its actually the same treatment humans take for anything fungal related. Thankfully it is all cleared up now and she is fine. Hope this helps!


here are some photos of rubys lips when they were almost at their worst.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

Charlottedella said:


> here are some photos of rubys lips when they were almost at their worst.
> View attachment 103063
> View attachment 103064


Thank you so much Charlotte, will give the vet a call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Brownbeast (22 d ago)

Hi, is there any update on this?
It’s interesting that many old posts advise that this is normal but the more recent ones indicate it may need to be treated.


----------

